# Could anybody tell me if there has this kind of office place?



## Jeff.Lu (Aug 19, 2007)

I need an office place where also could be lived. 
In other words, this is the place where i am working and living and the most importent is that i can use this place to register my company,it means this place should belong to the commercial type meanwhile i can live in there.


----------



## Jeff.Lu (Aug 19, 2007)

BTW im in dubai.


----------



## Kilani (Jul 31, 2007)

I dont think you can do that, because their are laws which states that you cant live and work in the same place !


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, jeff.lu! Sorry that what you want doesn't seem possible, but don't let that scare you away.


----------

